# Alone in the Dark, worst movie ever?



## Baytor (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it is.  For one thing, at no point was anyone actually alone.  Much less, in the dark.  I cannot think of one good thing about this movie.


You have been warned.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 4, 2005)

WORST MOVIE EVER?-go see elektra, man that was a warm piece of s**t
Todd


----------



## Sin (Feb 4, 2005)

This is very shrude of me but did Tira Reid Do anything like super hot in it or was she just a gimmick charecter?


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 4, 2005)

no....The Hole was the most awful fim in 20yrs.

ACK!


----------



## Baytor (Feb 4, 2005)

Sin said:
			
		

> This is very shrude of me but did Tira Reid Do anything like super hot in it or was she just a gimmick charecter?


Gimmick.  Plus, her role was that of an archeologist or anthropologist or something that requires extensive school and intelligence.  I just have a problem thinking of her as anything but a drugged up bimbo.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 4, 2005)

Baytor said:
			
		

> Gimmick. Plus, her role was that of an archeologist or anthropologist or something that requires extensive school and intelligence. I just have a problem thinking of her as anything but a drugged up bimbo.


You always do better when the role plays close to your experience


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2005)

I used to work at a multiplex theater and we were showing a film on one of the 16 screens, another group was lined up to go see it, some guy who apparently had the know-how of office intercom/paging systems, grabbed one of the phones located in the back of the theater and yelled out for all to hear: "DON'T GO SEE "*THE NINTH GATE*"! IT'S NOT WORTH IT!" ... he was right on. People that were waiting in line took the guy's words to heart and everyone, every-one went back to the box office to demand an exchange or refund. Pretty funny when I think about it now. 
The film doesn't even deserve cult status like Plan 9 from Outer Space where it's so bad it's actually good.


----------



## Baytor (Feb 4, 2005)

So has anyone seen White Noise?  A friend of mine saw it and claims that it was the worst movie ever.  How bad, you might ask?  Well, it so happens that we mostly communicate via email, so here is exactly what he said.

"I could have wallowed in my crap, and used my feces-laden butt prints to write a better script. In fact, watching me do that, would be better than watching that movie."

So, anyone able to confirm this?  Was White Noise that bad?


----------



## The Kai (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I was gonna go se it but now....

I still stand bty Electra as the worst, not only bad but as a martial artist you can almost call out the martial cliche's ahead of time


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 4, 2005)

Baytor said:
			
		

> So has anyone seen White Noise?  A friend of mine saw it and claims that it was the worst movie ever.  How bad, you might ask?  Well, it so happens that we mostly communicate via email, so here is exactly what he said.
> 
> "I could have wallowed in my crap, and used my feces-laden butt prints to write a better script. In fact, watching me do that, would be better than watching that movie."
> 
> So, anyone able to confirm this?  Was White Noise that bad?


Umm, honestly... I think we could've done WITHOUT the mental image of *that. *


----------



## SmellyMonkey (Feb 4, 2005)

Baytor said:
			
		

> So has anyone seen White Noise? A friend of mine saw it and claims that it was the worst movie ever. How bad, you might ask? Well, it so happens that we mostly communicate via email, so here is exactly what he said.
> 
> "I could have wallowed in my crap, and used my feces-laden butt prints to write a better script. In fact, watching me do that, would be better than watching that movie."
> 
> So, anyone able to confirm this? Was White Noise that bad?


You'll enjoy it if you don't think about it too much.  There are quite a few holes in the story.  

I'd rent it.  But not see it in the theaters again.


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

hide n seek was pretty awful, too

it had the exact same plot as secret window only with a trillion holes in the plot. it was bad.


----------



## Adept (Feb 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> WORST MOVIE EVER?-go see elektra, man that was a warm piece of s**t
> Todd


 Wow, I actually really liked Elektra. Sure, it was cliched with a bearly tolerable story line, but hell people, it was never supposed to be War and Peace. The action sequences were cool, the characters were cool, the dialogue was cool, it had that Japanese guy who always plays the bad yakuza guy in in it, and wossername is certainly easy on the eyes.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 8, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Wow, I actually really liked Elektra. Sure, it was cliched with a bearly tolerable story line, but hell people, it was never supposed to be War and Peace. The action sequences were cool, the characters were cool, the dialogue was cool, it had that Japanese guy who always plays the bad yakuza guy in in it, and wossername is certainly easy on the eyes.


The fight sequences were nearly imcomprehensible, could'nt hold a Sai to save her life, and wosserher name with the collegen lips? Ugh!!
Todd


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 8, 2005)

I still think the worst movie I've seen in a LONG time was the craptacular "Chronicles of Riddick".  hehehe...  My original opinion of that movie still stands... 

"If I were stranded on an island with only the script and cels from this movie, and a handful of poison ivy to wipe my butt with, I guarantee I'd be itching till they found me..."


----------



## Adept (Feb 8, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> wosserher name with the collegen lips? Ugh!!
> Todd


 Oh go on, like you'd kick her out of bed!


----------



## The Kai (Feb 9, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Oh go on, like you'd kick her out of bed!


Hey, lets not talk so foolish now!!


----------

